# Changing energy supplier.....



## Localizer (Jun 23, 2016)

Afternoon... we are changing our energy supplier from Endesa to ....?

I'm minded to go with Evergreen, who at the moment just seemed to have slightly cheaper costs than Nordic Energy.

Does anyone have any recent good or bad experiences with either of them or comment on how the switch process runs?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

look at sicompare.es they are a comparison site. I sent in my recent bill, they analysed it and came back with a suggestion and a predicted saving. They were correct, I am making the saving they suggested.


----------

